# Hi Any Know If Stellaris Electronic Are Any Good



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi any know what movement stellaris electronic transistorized have in them . are they any good ? i have seen a what i think is a 70s tv type dial one .i like 70s watches not got many electronic ones now did have a few but traded them .sorry no photos of the watch.all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

They are good they use a Seiko caliber, check out Paul,s website

here is the link: 

http://www.electric-...s/stellaris.php


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> They are good they use a Seiko caliber, check out Paul,s website
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> http://www.electric-...s/stellaris.php


But I also say "Stellaris also used other electric and electronic movements in their watches, such as PUWs and ESA Dynotrons."


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > They are good they use a Seiko caliber, check out Paul,s website
> ...


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > They are good they use a Seiko caliber, check out Paul,s website
> ...


 hi thanks very much for the onfo and the link.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


 hi thanks for your help .all the best woody77.looks like i will go for it then.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Got any pictures Woody?

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Got any pictures Woody?
> 
> Cheers Martin


 hi sorry no i have not go it yet.when i get it i will put on the forum.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Got any pictures Woody?
> ...


hi here thay are .only thing is it neeeds a new p.glass any know were i can one .all the best woody77. by the way i think its a very nice ss band on it .the watch is keeping very good time by the way.


----------

